# poor Mr fox



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

This poor chap was basking in the winter sun on my neighbour's roof all afternoon yesterday. He's got a bad case of mange by the looks of it 





























The cats were intrigued (can you spot them in the photo)! I didn't get a shot of it but for a good 30 mins the fox was staring at them and they were staring at the fox


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

great pictures!! we get alot of foxes round here and they all look in poor states.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Last fox I seen was huge and in great condition, had the cheek to approach my Greyhound who was dying to get a hold of it....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im sure there are foxwatch type groups you can contact and they will give you medication to help with the foxes mange


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Im sure there are foxwatch type groups you can contact and they will give you medication to help with the foxes mange


Yes my mum has some from one of those groups. It's a homeopathic remedy (i'm not sure how effective it really is - they claim it makes a difference but I wonder if the mere act of providing regular food helps support the immune system and that's why the foxes look better). I was planning to try to feed him (and his mate) but need to figure out where best to lay out the food as I don't want to encourage him to come into the garden with the cats (and tortoises).


----------

